# Policy on scans/general anime + manga content  and legal sources



## Reznor (Jan 30, 2018)

*NF Official list of approved sources*​
Users can contribute to update the list with new sources. Only sources permitted are those with a copyright license in your country. :3

If you see a missing source please contact us to update the list with your suggestion.

*Use this list and our template for posting anime and manga chapters:*


*Spoiler*: _Template_ 




*Naruto Episode 178 available on  (America)*
​*Episode title: *Encounter! The Boy with a Star's Name​*Episode info:*_ Tenten, Neji, and Rock Lee were assigned to a mission to protect the star belonging to Hoshigakure. When Naruto hears of the star's special chakra enhancing power he decides that he too must go along, assuming that Orochimaru may be involved._​




*Official list changelog*​
*Anime Streaming*

 (more of a list of titles and streaming providers)
 (America)
 (Japan)
 (Certain countries only. See  or here for more info)
 (France)
 (Japan)
 (USA)
 (Italy)
*Youtube Channels*



*Manga*


 (Japanese)
 (Japanese)
 (English service of Kadokawa)
 (English service of Kadokawa Shoten)
 (for raws)
  (webtoons)
 (webtoon raws)
 (Japanese)
 (Japanese)
 (English)
 (English)
 (FR, EN, DE, IT, NL)

_Some of the source list credited to stackexchange._

For a more in-depth list of legal sources, check out Fuwanovel's Guide!


----------



## Divell (Feb 17, 2018)

The link from legal sources says error.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 17, 2018)

Divell said:


> The link from legal sources says error.


I derped, didn't realize that was added that in the draft. I'll remove it since the legal sources are in this very thread.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Real123456 (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## shieldbounce (Mar 12, 2018)

This would supersede the previous rule that was established for posting scans/scenes of anime/manga, meaning any posts that contain material outside of the legal sources are not allowed, at all, correct?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 14, 2019)

Crunchy Roll is the best.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 2, 2019)

wait....why the hell am i subscribed to this thread????


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Artist (Nov 4, 2019)

Forgot VRV


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 5, 2019)

Artist said:


> Forgot VRV


my list is more updated and better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 20, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> my list is more updated and better


my list is no longer better cos ALL OF THE LINKS GOT REMOVED LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Funny 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## JFF (Sep 20, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> my list is no longer better cos ALL OF THE LINKS GOT REMOVED LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I do not understand.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 20, 2021)

JFF said:


> I do not understand.


My links were removed by the automation put in place.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2021)

JFF said:


> I do not understand.


You are the automaton of misinformed stances.


----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 21, 2021)

Reznor said:


> *Anime Streaming*

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Reznor (Sep 21, 2021)

BlackBearD said:


>


HAVE I TOLD YOU ABOUT CRUNCHYROLL

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JFF (Sep 21, 2021)

Reznor said:


> HAVE I TOLD YOU ABOUT CRUNCHYROLL


Maybe time to optimize that.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 21, 2021)

Reznor said:


> Manga-Anime Here
> MangaBox


These don't look like legal distributors.

 should be added.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 21, 2021)

Platypus said:


> These don't look like legal distributors.
> 
> should be added.


MangaBox is legal.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 22, 2021)

If only reddit had been as forward thinking, they wouldn't have been taken offline like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rai (Sep 22, 2021)

Platypus said:


> These don't look like legal distributors.
> 
> should be added.



I remember this Manga-Anime  Here was  Shueisha’s Manga-Anime Guardián Porject site:



But now it’s different.



There was a official legal EnglishMangaBox back then:








, but it’s now closed:


Japanese one still alive: 

Not to confused with the Pirate one.

But yeah the list needs to be updated.


----------

